# Visitor VISA to Work Permit



## theone1111 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hello

P.S : People who think this post is too naive and has been posted without research please DON'T BOTHER to reply.

Lately i have seen many migration agents promoting advertisements that any Canada aspirant can get a visitor visa and then get it converted to work permit after moving there. I am not sure how much truth/easy process this is. So i have few basic set of questions which probably might give me a starting pointer

a) How easy is it to get a visitor visa in present scenario i.e corona?
b) Does the visitor visa always requires a sponsor?
c) Whats the minimum visitor visa issue duration without a sponsor?
d) If someone gets the visitor visa without sponsor then what do you reckon should be an ideal duration for someone to look forward to search job and get the work permit processed? I am not sure about something called LMIA ?
e) What would be charges for LMIA + Work permit?
f) Foremost, how much cash one should expect to be having when coming on visitor visa with the intention of getting converted to Work Permit later? Assuming the accommodation is sorted out with friends in Canada?
g) How much bank balance one needs to show for Visitor visa without Sponsor?

I know these questions might sound kind of bit vague at this stage but these will get me moving a bit. I am finding it bit tough to skim the answers to this from large sea of information scattered here and there.

Thanks


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

It appears you can but the timeline is short and if you weren't already in Canada in August 2020 it is not possible:

*Eligibility for the Temporary Visitor Visa to Work Visa Policy*
In order to qualify for this temporary offer an applicant must meet the following requirements:

have valid status in Canada as a visitor on August 24, 2020 and remain in Canada
have a job offer
submit an application for an employer-specific work permit that is supported by a Labour Market Impact Assessment (LMIA) or an LMIA-exempt offer of employment, no later than March 31, 2021
meet all other standard admissibility criteria


----------



## theone1111 (Sep 7, 2017)

JGK said:


> It appears you can but the timeline is short and if you weren't already in Canada in August 2020 it is not possible:
> 
> *Eligibility for the Temporary Visitor Visa to Work Visa Policy*
> In order to qualify for this temporary offer an applicant must meet the following requirements:
> ...


Thanks.

But i was under the impression that this is something which was allowed much before too? Are you saying that converting a visitor visa to work permit is something which came into existence very recently and didn't exist in past at all?


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

It maty have been (Before the pandemic) but with all the entry restrictions in place it is likely not feasible. Even if you arrived, did a 14 day quarantine and got a Job offer the day after your quarantine ended, it is likely your employer would take months to get the LMIA and then you could take months to get the work permit. A visitor visa would likely expire before this would happen.

Also, unless your area is in a very niche area (which is recruiting) a Canadian employer will be looking to hire as soon as possible and probably not willing to wait. if there are Canadian applicants who satisfy the job requirements they will not get a LMIA.


----------

